# 9w road conditions?



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone have an update on road conditions on 9W from GWB to piermont? I am more concerned with debrie that forms after snow melt on the shoulder.


----------



## t1m4d (Dec 31, 2005)

I roade up there yesterday, 12/30. Ice was not a problem. There is gravel scattered around the shoulder, but not bad. Last week there was aproblem with melting snow streaming onto the road and then refreezing. 9W has just become my main route with the avalanche closing the Alpine approach road.


----------

